# looking for a job



## alessandro (Apr 21, 2010)

hi
i'm Alessandro from Italy 
i looking a sponsor for my visa 
i'm truck driver ( overload size, natural gas, oil, exsplosive,radioactive)
something help me?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

alessandro said:


> hi
> i'm Alessandro from Italy
> i looking a sponsor for my visa
> i'm truck driver ( overload size, natural gas, oil, exsplosive,radioactive)
> something help me?


Unfortunately Alessandro, drivers of any sort of vehicles are not in the occupations lists for employer sponsorship.


----------



## alessandro (Apr 21, 2010)

if i 'll arrived in australia with tourist visa for 90 days and during this time i found job it's possible to change visa?
exemple visa subclass 175 o 475( 2525 aud)
thank you!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

alessandro said:


> if i 'll arrived in australia with tourist visa for 90 days and during this time i found job it's possible to change visa?
> exemple visa subclass 175 o 475( 2525 aud)
> thank you!


There can be possibilities in doing something like that with some visas though a tourist visa is likely to have what is called a No Further Stay condition which effectively prevents one from applying for another visa.

And then there is the eligibility question and for any type of skilled visas in addition to there being onshore visas [ apply/granted in Australia ] and offshore visas [ can apply in Australia but need to be outside Australia for granting ] with slightly different eligibility requirements.

The 175 and 475 are both offshore visas but if your background is truck driving, it'll be what else is it that you're eligible for that will be the major hurdle and then the timeframe involved in visa application processing.


----------

